# Plastic Trygon



## Dragonlover (Oct 17, 2007)

Confirmed over at Warseer, via Warpshadow.

Dragonlover


----------



## cafel (Dec 21, 2008)

Sweet, so there gonna be released alongside the new codex, so we only have to wait like another 2 years.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

oops, I think this picture has been around for awhile actually



cafel said:


> Sweet, so there gonna be released alongside the new codex, so we only have to wait like another 2 years.


I think (and I may be mistaken) it will be an apocalypse style release


----------



## cafel (Dec 21, 2008)

The posts on Warseer and Warpshadow suspect that it will be released with the codex like the valkyrie. Of course they take that to mean a new codex coming sooner rather then later, while I take it to mean that we won't see the plastic tyrgon for a while. Still looks wicked cool though.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh yes, you have no idea how pleased and excited I am about this release now! There are no words to describe it. The Trygon has always been one of my favourite FW kits, and now the price of owning one will be getting reduced? Awesome 

Have some rep for that find!


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Do nids need a new codex so soon? Seriously it seems like I just had to buy a new nids codex a year or two ago... Give us the chaos legions codex first!


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

lord of rebirth said:


> Do nids need a new codex so soon? Seriously it seems like I just had to buy a new nids codex a year or two ago... Give us the chaos legions codex first!


since when do GW do the codex's by order of whats most in need anyway?,
if that was the case necrons and DE would have been updated long, long ago........

but I think you're more likely to find the trygon will be an apocalypse release seeing as that is where the pictures originate


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

A plastic Trygon would be pretty cool I guess... I'd _much _ rather have a Plastic Hierodule though.

That picture on the left, isn't that Jervis' Trygon? That's been around for quite a while


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

lord of rebirth said:


> Do nids need a new codex so soon? Seriously it seems like I just had to buy a new nids codex a year or two ago... Give us the chaos legions codex first!


They're a multimillion pound business mate, they'll release what they feel is the most profitable at any given time.


----------



## elkhantar (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, nids already have an amazing range of models. Except for the gargoyles, and for the flying tyrant, that I liked the old model better (the new, more bulky build doesn't seem so suited to fly, but for a walker is great!) I love the current iteration.

They however, have some troubles with the current edition of the rules. Their main problem in competitive play is their inability to deal with vehicles from a distance, which could be solved in an update PDF or something, but certainly a new codex would do.

The crippling of rending and lack of consolidation into melee also made genestealers simply too expensive for what they give. *looks at daemonettes* and hormagaunt's price is laughable *looks at orks, that on top of two attacks come with a gun* and of course, gaunts don't work as a tarpit anymore, since the new combat resolution rules only means that synapse makes them die faster. And spore mines giving away free killpoints is just laughable. (Was this ever cleared up on faq? I don't recall ever seeing it). Biovores could get a slight boost too. They take either a carnifex slot (with the uber cool model and good in-game efficiency) or a Zoanthrope slot (which are hard to kill, can provide synapse, blow tanks, cripple enemie's morale, etc) so they better be good/super cheap.

What I'm going to is: Nids have some issues that could easily be worked out with a new codex, and they don't need a new model range (at all). They also have a quite large fan base (me among them, and many new kids since the 4th edition box), so the effort needed to issue the new codex would be quite little.

But certainly dark eldar need the codex more! and I feel that necron dreserve it too. The thing is, both those armies need new sculpt/models, which involves a lot more of work (the necron could do with a couple more unit types for the sake of variety) and dark eldar do need new sculpts (I own some of the old ones and they are... lackluster). 

Sorry to hijack the thread... That trygon model is killer (I particularly like the one on the right, I hope both are plastics with different options!) and I know I will be getting at least three to make different conversions! (depending on the price, it may take me longer, tho) :grin:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

My son has been jonesing to get a Trygon since he first saw the model. When I show him this, he is going to shit a brick.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

A plastic Trygon would be really great... now the only nids you see in apoc are huge swarms, no bio-titans. 



Concrete Hero said:


> That picture on the left, isn't that Jervis' Trygon? That's been around for quite a while


Well in fact it's Phil Kelly's Trygon...at least it's his colour sheme



> They however, have some troubles with the current edition of the rules. Their main problem in competitive play is their inability to deal with vehicles from a distance, which could be solved in an update PDF or something, but certainly a new codex would do.


(sry, i dont know how to multi-quote)

Totally agree with you, nids are worse in melee that before, they just cost too much for their effectiveness. However the model range is quitte good, they just need a plastic Hive Tyrant / Gargoylles / Ravener? / Zoanthrope?

PS : they also need special characters


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Dies Irae said:


> Well in fact it's Phil Kelly's Trygon...at least it's his colour sheme


I thought of writing Phil Kelly's first... But Jervis, Phil... They're all the same


----------



## Dragonlover (Oct 17, 2007)

From what I can make out in the Warseer thread, the one in Phil Kelly's scheme is the Forgeworld one, but the red one is plastic.

Dragonlover


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Dies Irae said:


> Well in fact it's Phil Kelly's Trygon...at least it's his colour sheme
> 
> PS : they also need special characters


Thanks, I was gonna say "its one of the GW HQ guys army" but had forgotten who it is. The model is killer, just as the "new" Raveners are, sadly they are bad gamewise...
Couldn't this be something for a summer Planetstrike release? They generally release something for most armies(for the gamesystem) each summercampain?

About SC's I'd personally like to see 'nids _totally without_ special noobs that screw rules over and over. To me Tyranids are a huge faceless swarm, characterless monsters that's only distinguishable thanks to diffrent body-shapes


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice genuine suprise of a model, never even heard rumours about that one. It would make sense for a Planetstrike release since it is the Nids suprise attack monstrosity. As for future Nid releases, the one model they really must do is a plastic gargoyle kit, anything else is a bonus.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

looks great, the nids dont really have a massive amount of variety so anything new is a bonus,im not sure this thing will be a codex item or feature in the planet strike rules set,after all we dont really know what form the expansion will take,it could be similar to appoc and feature new never before seen items that are not codex or apoc related. 
It would make sense to include things like fortifications,turrets and weird and wonderful xenos.
Basicly anything that adds more complexity to 40k is great and anything that means i can go on being surprised by a new release for the next 20 years is more than welcome.

Updating codex's is great (and drastically needed in some cases) and redesigning current armies like the dark eldar ,necrons etc is also important, but for me developing never seen before models (such as the stompa)and converting popular forge world models into the price range of the every man is just as important.I have banged on and on for years that if GW made the super heavies in plastic or for that matter put the forgeworld ones in to stores,people would buy them.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

My guess is the Apoc 3 book (Planetstrike?) Is when we will see this as well as several other super heavy kits being released. I would love to see the Pheonix or Nightwing in a plastic kit. Nice fine and good looking if that one is in fact plastic.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Dies Irae said:


> they just need a plastic Hive Tyrant / Gargoylles / Ravener? / Zoanthrope?


I so wish for plastic zoanthropes


----------



## elkhantar (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah, those big headed things are a pain to put together... luckily I borrowed a friend's drill and pinned them!


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

elkhantar said:


> Yeah, those big headed things are a pain to put together... luckily I borrowed a friend's drill and pinned them!


and a passing fart is enough to knock them over unless you have weighted the base down enough


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> since when do GW do the codex's by order of whats most in need anyway?,
> if that was the case necrons and DE would have been updated long, long ago........


Hah! good point. Not a `nid player myself but still, with hulking things like that all over the board it`ll take the dominance away from carnifexes and hive tyrants, althoughnot a major problem, perhaps going against the fluff, but just wanted to raise the matter.


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

Well i didn't see this one coming, Theres me getting all exited at a plastic steam tank and this bugger pops up! Looks like the Business is having more "display models" (my exuse for taking just about every new thing that comes in)


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

yeah I'd get one, have no intention of ever playing nids, or apoc as many know, but would be fun for just random shits and giggles in a cityfight


----------



## Llamafish (Mar 3, 2009)

bon_jovi said:


> Well i didn't see this one coming, Theres me getting all exited at a plastic steam tank and this bugger pops up! Looks like the Business is having more "display models" (my exuse for taking just about every new thing that comes in)


Think that a great idea, my genestealer cult will need that against samuel in his AV 14 landspeeder.... the model does look ace and it about time some other races got some uber heavy supports other than a another poo baneblade type... still waiting for the type with vortex missle like in epic..


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

Llamafish said:


> Think that a great idea, my genestealer cult will need that against samuel in his AV 14 landspeeder.... the model does look ace and it about time some other races got some uber heavy supports other than a another poo baneblade type... still waiting for the type with vortex missle like in epic..


Noty wanting to take it off topic but Samael would have it for breakfast! He is a double hard bastard! (Although mine struggles to finish off Ratlings in CC)

Back on subject though, I think its looking more like a 1 off release as apposed to a full on codex release. I don't think we are anywhere near a new codex where as GW seem happy to release Apocalypse models on their own, like the stompa and Shadowsword. 

It does beg the question of what else we can expect for apocaylpse though? I mean everybodys money would of been on the Thunderhawk next if anything, Although isn't the trygon on the front cover of one of the Imperial Armour books?


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/trygon.htm

Phil Kelly's Trygon looks like the head has been extended using the FW HT head (not to sure)

While the Red one has a longer tounge and the jaw is more open.

So personaly i don't think it's plastic just a few changes with the FW resin.

If there was going to be a plastic Trygon, wouldn't people put these pictures up when they were released or there sources say something all that time ago, i guess we shall see with WD or something like that.


----------



## Izual (Dec 30, 2007)

i wonder how much thsi is going to cost ;P


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

imperialtrader said:


> i wonder how much thsi is going to cost ;P



Iwould guess at £60, it seems the mark they aim for with the big models. I think anything more and they would have trouble shifting them.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

As for 1 offs, if I was going to guess it would be:

Warhound
Thunderhawk
Nightwing (eldar)
The bombers
Hellblade

Kinda blanking right now on any other.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

elkhantar said:


> But certainly dark eldar need the codex more! and I feel that necron dreserve it too. The thing is, both those armies need new sculpt/models, which involves a lot more of work (the necron could do with a couple more unit types for the sake of variety) and dark eldar do need new sculpts (I own some of the old ones and they are... lackluster).


Necrons DO need a new codex! You're right on the money there! Honestly, the new codexes need to be Dark Eldar first, then Necrons. They do need it the most.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Would make an excellent centrepiece for a nidzilla army.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I managed to get one of the employees at our local GW to slip up in a conversation last friday, he said the plastic trygon will be released with planetstrike.


----------



## elkhantar (Nov 14, 2008)

Yayyyyy! I hope you're right, Einar! you just made me a happy nid :biggrin: I really want to get one (three, tbh, but that'll take a little longer), and if we had to wait till the new codex it'd have been too long of a wait...


----------



## VoidLord (Nov 27, 2007)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> I managed to get one of the employees at our local GW to slip up in a conversation last friday, he said the plastic trygon will be released with planetstrike.


I would bet a plastic Trygon is does not come out for Planetstrike. Both are not FW Trygons. This is not a farce.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

VoidLord said:


> I would bet a plastic Trygon is does not come out for Planetstrike. Both are not FW Trygons. This is not a farce.


sorry but I really can't make sense out of that statement


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow, thats a awesome looking model!

I'm not usually one for tyranids, but that things impressive!


----------



## VoidLord (Nov 27, 2007)

Nemesis-The-Warlock said:


> sorry but I really can't make sense out of that statement


I will rephrase for you.



Inquisitor Einar said:


> I managed to get one of the employees at our local GW to slip up in a conversation last friday, he said the plastic trygon will be released with planetstrike.


I extremely doubt that a the plastic trygon will come out with planetstrike. I am willing to gamble. I will put up (aka give you) a plastic trygon for free to you If I am wrong.

Both pictures of the Trygon (Phil Kelly's and the one in Moloch's similar paint scheme) are not Forgeworld Trygons. This is not a farce (a ridiculous sham, mockery) They are plastic.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

These 2 trygons are both plastic??!!
WHY HAS NOBODY NOTICED!!!!????

These models have existed since the release of apocalypse, thats, um about a year and a half ago. If the plastic kit existed back then to make these 2 trygons, why has there been no release yet? I mean they could have luanched it along with the stompa etc. Why wait so long?


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

VoidLord said:


> I will rephrase for you.


cheers for that!, no offence meant there, it just confuzzled me



VoidLord said:


> This is not a farce (a ridiculous sham, mockery) They are plastic.


one of them is most definately a forge world trygon, check the model lay outs and then check the ribs, it's a bit of a give away


----------



## VoidLord (Nov 27, 2007)

> one of them is most definately a forge world trygon, check the model lay outs and then check the ribs, it's a bit of a give away


I hope this was not some type of April fools joke. So I will present my case and hope to make a believer out of you and those who deny.

First, I encourage everyone to read where this confirmation came from on the forum at Warpshadow here It will help give you reference to the real claim that BOTH of the pics are not forgeworld trygons. If I knew nothing else other than Brimstone (on many forums but Famous as a mod on Warseer even back to portent) confirming that these are the pics of the plastic trygons, I would know its true. If you dont know who Brimstone is I can understand the suspicion and feeling to deny. I would that you not only look at both pictures and compare them to the FW trygon but that there are multiple similarities between both plastic trygons that are differences from the Forgeworld trygon. That is where the greatest truth comes from. Not that both have some differences from the FW trygon but that they have multiple of the same subtle similarities different from the FW trygon. Read the whole warpshadow post and it should be clear. If you still doubt...I guess I can not convince everyone.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

VoidLord said:


> I hope this was not some type of April fools joke. So I will present my case and hope to make a believer out of you and those who deny.
> 
> First, I encourage everyone to read where this confirmation came from on the forum at Warpshadow here It will help give you reference to the real claim that BOTH of the pics are not forgeworld trygons.


erm, brimstone doesn't seem to make any such claim in that thread,
was the comment from brimstone somewhere else?


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Well, when I talked to that GW employee, I asked him specificly when the _plastic_ trygons would be coming out.. and he flapped out they were coming when planetstrike comes out. ( whatever that is, or when )
After which he mentioned that he had already said too much, and a deadly silence ensued. They also then asked me where I got the information that there were plastic trygons coming out.


----------



## Zenzi (Dec 13, 2008)

the fact that he actually slipped up in saying that means that there probably a 75% chance of that actually begin correct and why not a plastic trygon because they have other apoc models.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

just had it confirmed by a bottle of sauce that the trygon is coming, but it definately is not planetstrike related and won't be out at the same time


----------



## Cruor (Jun 2, 2008)

Awsome, simply awsome


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

But... But the Trygon is the worst of the Tyranid "Superheavies"... I would much rather have either of the Hierodules.


I'm sure that's not going to stop my being four of these things


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Concrete Hero said:


> But... But the Trygon is the worst of the Tyranid "Superheavies"... I would much rather have either of the Hierodules.
> 
> 
> I'm sure that's not going to stop my being four of these things


You are going to "be" four Trygons? That's a scary thought!:no:


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Death Shroud said:


> You are going to "be" four Trygons? That's a scary thought!:no:


Yeah its not going to be pretty... Some sort of gory explosion will ensue...

Though thank you for pointing out my shortcomings for all the world to see, I'll leave it unedited to show my shame in full


----------

